# A Place No Outback Will Ever Go - Antarctica!



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My dear daughter is currently enjoying a grand adventure. One of those lifetime adventures that can only be imagined by most of us: she is on the continent of Antarctica. I've included a picture here of her and her college class diving into the waters of Deception Island - an active volcano caldera. (Colette is second from the right). They say that swimming at the end of the world will leave you feeling like a new person. The second photo is Colette looking out the window of one of the early research stations - yes, those are penguins out the window! Reading some of the blogs for these folks, I would have to say it made a big impression. Here is a link to their journals (blogs) and more pictures.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow what a great opportunity for her... sounds like the trip was a great one! -

Think she will hide me in her luggage on the next go around? I don't eat much and am well behaved most of the time...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe not an Outback... but an Outbacker!

But you never know, if you can make a Winnebago fly in Space you can take an Outback to Antarctica!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FABULOUS !!!!!

WHAT AN EXPERIENCE !!!!

The stuff dreams are made of !!!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I added another picture to the first post...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Now *THAT* is the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BBB

That is awesome. Keep post some more pics and wish her her a fabulous time from all of us. How long is her adventure for?

Thor


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Brian. I've been patiently checking the journal - figuring they were off the ship soon. The photos are amazing and the trip sounds wonderful. Can't wait to read Colette's next journal entry and hear her thoughts on the trip.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,
She'll be down there for a little less than a month. She left on Jan 3rd. She is spending time on Antarctica and Tierra del Fuego (Patagonia), in both Argentina and Chile with a trip back through Buenos Aires.

So far they have seen Orcas (Atlantic Orca!) and Humpback whales (right against the boat), a 1000 pound Leopard seal (from 2ft. away while they were in a Zodiac), three kinds of penguins and countless rookeries, Albatross, and many other predatory birds including one penguin chick killed and eaten by one of the other birds. Add that to the swimming in a volcano and Antarctic ocean, exploring the early research stations, graveyards, whaling expedition camps, whale graveyards (where they had to climb over the whale skeletons to get to the upper beach, and who knows how much more. I'm sure we'll be regaled with tales (to which we will be very attentive - vicarious living at its best) for months to come.

BBB

[Caroline and I are jealous of our own kid and wondering why she gets to go globe trotting when the farthest we've been is Canada! It's got us thinking about OUR next travel vacation - Steve, Sandi, want to meet in Sydney next Christmas for dinner? G'day mate!]


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> [Caroline and I are jealous of our own kid and wondering why she gets to go globe trotting when the farthest we've been is Canada! It's got us thinking about OUR next travel vacation - Steve, Sandi, want to meet in Sydney next Christmas for dinner? G'day mate!]


Oh yeah, that'd be SWEET!!!!! Although after all our travel woes this Christmas, I don't think we'll be traveling anywhere without our motor home any time soon. Did I tell you that I now have the flu??? I've been sick since the day before we left Orlando!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think this is awesome! Thanks for sharing with us. Your daughter is extremely lucky to have this kind of experience and it will be a time he will treasure forever!!
Darlene


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y Guy said:


> [Caroline and I are jealous of our own kid and wondering why she gets to go globe trotting when the farthest we've been is Canada! It's got us thinking about OUR next travel vacation - Steve, Sandi, want to meet in Sydney next Christmas for dinner? G'day mate!]


Oh yeah, that'd be SWEET!!!!! Although after all our travel woes this Christmas, I don't think we'll be traveling anywhere without our motor home any time soon. Did I tell you that I now have the flu??? I've been sick since the day before we left Orlando!!!
[/quote]

Oh no! Were the boys spared? I can't imagine how lousy that whole trip must seem to you now. I hope it doesn't put you off travel too much! I'm not sure but I think it might cost extra to take your motorhome to Oz.

Thanks Darlene - she has promised to regale us with tales from the end of the world. It must be a heck of a trip!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a video from one of Colette's classmates - I think they are interested in having a rally!

Penguin video The noise in the background is the Zodiac leaving the beach to return to the ship after dropping off the class on the beach.


----------



## coletterby (Jan 30, 2008)

You only _think_ that there were no Outbacks down there... I have proof!
By the way, I'm back. I stopped by my house for a few days, and I've since bounced off to college again, but I'm just starting to upload some photos to the internet. These are a couple of the more... interesting. 


































You people park your trailers in the weirdest places.


Colette


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Colette! Welcome home!









And welcome to Outbackers. Now that you are not only worldly (in the truest sense of the word), but also a full fledged member in your own right, we can start telling you the really good stories about your dad!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## coletterby (Jan 30, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> ... we can start telling you the really good stories about your dad!


Oh, likewise!







There was this one time, and then this one thing happened, and then my dad was *ridiculous*. 
I have better stories about Antarctica, though. Crazy things happen at the end of the world.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey DAD....look where I parked the Outback


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hi Colette! Welcome home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UH OH









Of course, Doug....BBB has a few on you too, doesn't he? And he knows where to find you....and your kids.... Just a thought, but you _might_ want to reconsider....

Awwww, the heck with it! Colette, come here, dear. Sit down and make your comfy. Uncle Dougie wants to tell you some stories....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahem. Now let's all just take a breath. We don't need to be telling wild stories or posting pictures of unidentified cousins or anything like that. Everyone knows that all of those stories are NOT true!

I do hope whoever was pulling that 28BHS (certainly NOT a 23rs) had an adequate tow vehicle! At least it didn't need to be winterized - it was summer after all.

Post a couple penguin shots for the folks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Hey DAD....look where I parked the Outback


Not sure who help you park the Outback by Ocean. I know for sure it wasn't my DW.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Maybe not an Outback... but an Outbacker!
> 
> But you never know, if you can make a Winnebago fly in Space you can take an Outback to Antarctica!


Wait a second...This must be a doctored photo. There's only one wing!


----------

